
Wave Computing Closes Its MIPS Open Initiative with Immediate Effect, No Warning - zimmerfrei
https://www.hackster.io/news/wave-computing-closes-its-mips-open-initiative-with-immediate-effect-zero-warning-e88b0df9acd0
======
rvz
So it seems that the "Open MIPS" initiative is no more, thus joining ARM as a
disqualifed 'open architecture contender' to RISC-V. PowerPC is also open but
it isn't really applicable for low-powered / embedded situations compared to
RISC-V and so may suffer the same date as MIPS because IBM. So...

RISC-V wins (again)

------
boznz
A Very Strange Business Model They Have...

